# Buckeye lake is nasty



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

hit buckeye today trolled all around the green lake 2 fish water is green and u can only see 5 inch below DNR was taking water samples I ask was it as bad as it looks and they laughed and said yes and agreed don't eat the fish so c u in about a year Buckey


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And what difference is a year going to make? EVERY YEAR buckeye gets the SAME green tint to it... as of sunday th. Green was no greener then last june/july...,


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

and now with some facts.
quoted per

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/portals/35/fishadvisory/fishadvisory_pamphlet.pdf

Buckeye Lake
All Waters
(Fairfield, Licking, Perry Counties)
Black Crappie,
Saugeye
Two
meals
per week
Mercury


2015 Ohio Sport Fish Consumption Advisory Booklet
How can I reduce my health risk?
Choose smaller fish (within the legal size
limit).
Smaller fish within a species tend to have fewer contaminants than older, larger fish, and are sometimes tastier and more tender.
Choose leaner fish.
Fish that are higher in fat
Channel Catfish and Carp, for example will likely have more fat and may have higher levels of PCBs and similar chemicals in their bodies. Yellow Perch, Sunfish and Crappies are examples of lean fish.
Trim and cook your fish properly to reduce risk.
This is important because all meal advice given in the advisory assumes that this has been done.
Proper preparation reduces your exposure to organic chemicals
like PCBs and certain pesticides.
More than 50 percent of these contaminants can be eliminated by trimming
fatty areas before cooking and by cooking fish in ways that all allow fat to drip away.
Mercury levels cannot be reduced by trimming because mercury binds to protein (the meat portion) of the fish.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Fishing and blue-green algae blooms

Algae are microscopic organisms that grow naturally in all
waters. Under certain conditions, algae can grow into a large
visible mass called a bloom. Cyanobacteria (also called blue-green
algae) grow in fresh waters and can produce toxins that may
cause harm to humans and animals. This information is presented
in response to questions often asked by people who plan to fish in
waters affected by a blue-green algae bloom.

Is it safe to eat fish caught from waters affected by ablue-green algae bloom?
Eating fish caught from affected waters is an unknown health
risk. There have been no reports of people becoming sick
from eating fish caught during a bloom, but there has been
no definitive research regarding the risk to human health.
It is known that some algae toxins have been found to
accumulate in fish tissues, and particularly in the internal
organs such as the liver and kidneys. Toxin accumulation
studies suggest that the muscle (fillet) tissue is less affected
by algae toxins.

I’ve decided I want to eat the fish. Are there precautions I should take?

If you decide to eat fish caught from waters affected by a
blue-green algae bloom, remove the fat, skin and organs before
cooking. Be careful not to cut into the organs. Before cooking
or freezing the fish, rinse the fillets with clean water to remove
any contaminants from the cleaning process.

What if I decide to leave the skin on when cooking or smoking the fish and remove it later?

Removing the skin is standard public health advice regarding
safe fish consumption and is a normal part of cleaning fish.
However, there is no documentation that the skin poses an
increased risk of exposure to algae toxins, or that leaving the
skin on during cooking or smoking increases the health risk.

Is there a limit on how many fish I can safely eat?

It is advisable to use moderation when eating fish from waters
affected by a blue-green algae bloom. One or two fish meals
per week is the usual recommended limit.
Eating more than one or two meals of fish contaminated with
algae toxins per week over an extended period of time could
cause liver or neurological damage, but that is unlikely given
the low amount of toxins in fillets and how often people eat fish.

What are the health effects of eating fish caught during a bloom?

There have been no reports of people getting sick from eating
fish caught during a bloom, but the scientific study in this area
is incomplete. The Ohio Public Health Division recommends a
precautionary approach of limiting consumption of these fish


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And what difference is a year going to make? EVERY YEAR buckeye gets the SAME green tint to it... as of sunday th. Green was no greener then last june/july...,


Because it's good fishing early in the year and I have neve seen it this bad so next year it will be good again


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Just going by what the DNR told me today and from the looks of the water I believe them


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've only been on Buckeye in the winter hunting, but stopped at the McDonald's right off 79. The water under the bridge looked like something you'd see at a putt-putt course, I've never seen that color green in water before.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

kparrott154 said:


> I've only been on Buckeye in the winter hunting, but stopped at the McDonald's right off 79. The water under the bridge looked like something you'd see at a putt-putt course, I've never seen that color green in water before.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Buckeye lake has always and always will be nasty


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Yea, ill pass on that puddle. Would rather take my chances with Mexican tap water!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

So we have one thread with a guy telling folks to come on out to Buckeye, the water's fine. And this thread making Buckeye sound as fishable as my sewer.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

BottomBouncer said:


> So we have one thread with a guy telling folks to come on out to Buckeye, the water's fine. And this thread making Buckeye sound as fishable as my sewer.


It looks like a glowing green light stick


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> Because it's good fishing early in the year and I have neve seen it this bad so next year it will be good again


Ok,i thought maybe you herd something. 
And i agree it is a good early lake. But still think its no greener then years past. I will coninue to fish it,and report on it. Lmao... but i dont eat fish. 
Still plenty to catch though. And the ones we have caught are just as healthy looking as all the alum/hoover eyes ive caught. Bright baits and reaction bite=freaking fun!!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Did they ever agree to let the water level raise up another foot or two?


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Snyd said:


> Did they ever agree to let the water level raise up another foot or two?


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Snyd said:


> Did they ever agree to let the water level raise up another foot or two?


Still low but u can get a boat around in a lot of places


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Had my boat on Buckeye Friday. Didn't start till 10am, trolled till 2:30. Caught the only fish that bit, 18" saugeye. Lake was same color that it always is this time of year. Only hit bottom 2 times, once at ramp, once out in 5' of water, no idea what that was. The point is, got my 22' john boat off and on the trailer and managed a fish without breaking anything. The lake is fishable. I will do it again.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

On the fish advisory, where is all this lead, mercury and other contaiminats coming from?


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think the fish advisory for heavy metals is anything new, and applies to most/or at least many of the bodies of water in Ohio. The blue green algae is different, not a lot of long standing info to go by. I do and will continue to keep some fish for the table. Moderation. What's right for you. Buckeye lake fish same as other lakes. In my opinion.


----------

